# Will the real Devils FLower Mantis please stand up?



## JayzunBoget (May 10, 2008)

Anyone particularly familiar with this species? I got in 3 nymphs referred to as Devils Flower Mantis to the pet store that I work at. I was expecting Idolomantis diabolica, but I am also seeing Blepharopsis mendica referred to as the Devils Flower Mantis. I am going to contact my source, but she is several times removed from the actual breeder so I am not particularly hopeful, there.
Anyone know any hints on how to differentiate these species at the nymph stage?:? :? :?


----------



## Nick12007 (May 13, 2008)

You might want to try the folks over at mantidforum.net


----------



## ftorres (May 16, 2008)

Hello,
The true Devil's is the B mendica since it has been kept in the hobby for really long time.
Idolomantis diabolicum has only been in the hobby for 3 years or so.

B diabolicum and B mendica are really different and can not be confused beetwen them.

B mendica doesn't have a thorax hood as I diabolicum does. I think I diabolicum can be mistaken by D desiccata  more often than with B mendica.

I hope that helped alittle.

regards

francisco

PS post or send me a pic I will tell you what you have


----------



## JayzunBoget (May 16, 2008)

ftorres said:


> B diabolicum and B mendica are really different and can not be confused beetwen them.


Indeed as adults they are quite distinct and I have seen pictures of both. Unfortunately I am not finding pics of juveniles to compare. 



ftorres said:


> B mendica doesn't have a thorax hood as I diabolicum does.


My little ones do have thoracic hoods, but nothing like what an adult diabolicum does. 



ftorres said:


> PS post or send me a pic I will tell you what you have



















They have the abdominal spikes like mendica as well as the stripes on the eyes, but diabolica eyes look kinda stripy in some pics. And the p. wahlbergi loses its butt spikeys with its ultimate molt, so I have no idea what to think.


----------



## JayzunBoget (May 16, 2008)

Nick12007 said:


> You might want to try the folks over at mantidforum.net


Now that's what I'm looking for. Thanks for the reference.


----------

